# Pigeon Egg Hatching Artificially or Using Incubator



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

I have got a strange question, not sure if anyone heard of it being done or if anyone had done it before...someone told me today that some people hatch Pigeon egg using incubator. Is that at all possible?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

xclusive said:


> I have got a strange question, not sure if anyone heard of it being done or if anyone had done it before...someone told me today that some people hatch Pigeon egg using incubator. Is that at all possible?


It IS possible, just as any fertile egg can be hatched if temps/humidity is perfect. The problem comes when they hatch, a hatcling pigeon that does not get pigeon milk is at a disadvantage from the beginning, even if you can keep it/them alive, hand feeding would have to been done correctly around the clock, most people have a job or school, temps have to be just right and this goes on for weeks so Yes it can be done, but why would anyone want to, esp just to bring something to life only for it to die most times. hand raising a week or so old squab orphan is allot easier and doable, but only because it was orphaned for some reason.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your question is not strange. Like eggs of any other birds,pigeon eggs can hatched in an incubator. But pigeon/dove babies are espacially difficult to raise from day one. Cuz they put their beak into their parent's beak to suck pigeon milk unlike other bird's babies which open beak to get feed put into their beaks. And its hard to replicate pigeon milk with artificial baby food products. Moreover I've seen people killing tiny squabs by making them aspirate. Its best to let parent pigeons to take care of the eggs/squabs


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Your question is not strange. Like eggs of any other birds,pigeon eggs can hatched in an incubator. But pigeon/dove babies are espacially difficult to raise from day one. Cuz they put their beak into their parent's beak to suck pigeon milk unlike other bird's babies which open beak to get feed put into their beaks. And its hard to replicate pigeon milk with artificial baby food products. Moreover I've seen people killing tiny squabs by making them aspirate. Its best to let parent pigeons to take care of the eggs/squabs


we must be posting at the exact same time?, but the post times do not say that, this is the same info already given, may want to read over the thread before being mundane.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

xclusive said:


> I have got a strange question, not sure if anyone heard of it being done or if anyone had done it before...someone told me today that some people hatch Pigeon egg using incubator. Is that at all possible?


*Many things have gone wrong from those who tried, they cannot re-create the environment temp/moisture that brooding parents can give, so the hatchling is either born with difficulty and succumbs or born too early before it should, and suffers and dies, not to mention what has already been posted in regards to post hatchlings who do survive and don't have nurturing parents that give him exactly what is needed. *


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> we must be posting at the exact same time?, but the post times do not say that, this is the same info already given, may want to read over the thread before being mundane.


Are you kiddin' me?

I don't see this being told in ur post


brocky bieber said:


> Cuz they put their beak into their parent's beak to suck pigeon milk unlike other bird's babies which open beak to get feed put into their beaks.


This neither in exact words


brocky bieber said:


> Moreover I've seen people killing tiny squabs by making them aspirate. Its best to let parent pigeons to take care of the eggs/squabs


Where are these words in your post?


brocky bieber said:


> And its hard to replicate pigeon milk with artificial baby food products.



Ofcourse our viewpoints don't match. I won't get upset if someone else agrees to what I've posted. I'll rather feel happy that the same info has been reinforced by another member which gives one more good reason to the thread starter to believe that the info is reliable... This is the idea of a live forum that people can post and share their opinions.
Halelujah,in Jesus's name...!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

keep it cool guys, you should be happy that both of you is sharing the same point of view this is how wise people have to be or the asker will get confused with the two different opinions!
Peace
back to the main subject I agree with what was said unlike chickens hatchling pigeons are way more harder and even impossible to raise from the day 0 ...


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I've tried raising a few squab and while I did manage to get to the point they were eating seed on it's own, one was half the size of what it should have been and it took way longer to get them to fledge than others that hatched after them. One looked like a miniature WOE. Cute, but definately didn't thrive. I would have been better off letting nature take it's course in the beginning. The other that survived a while had growth issues as well, though it affected his legs and wings. I had to put him to rest as he was suffering.
That pigeon milk is essential to get them going the first week.


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for your valuable input and feedback. It reiterates my belief that pigeons are very sensitive birds, whether it be a squab or a grown up. The reason I asked was that sometime pigeons give up their eggs after couple of days (there I have a question too  ). And if it's a rare breed then that could be hatched artificially. I heard Jacobins are one of that kind who struggle to hatch hence their eggs go off most of the time...that's what I have heard. I haven't got a Jacobin yet.

As for my other question, I pointed earlier. Why do they let go off their egg sometimes? People tell me that don't touch pigeon egg, don't even look at the pigeon when he/she is sitting on egg as they may give up their eggs? How true is that and why?

I have a King who laid egg on the third day I brought her home. She laid the egg in a corner so I put some hay on the other side of the box so that the egg doesn't get cold or something like that. And she wouldn't touch the egg from next day. I didn't touch or did anything to the egg. Strange! I had to throw the egg away.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> *keep it cool guys, you should be happy that both of you is sharing the same point of view this is how wise people have to be or the asker will get confused with the two different opinions!*
> Peace
> back to the main subject I agree with what was said unlike chickens hatchling pigeons are way more harder and even impossible to raise from the day 0 ...


This what I meant...
PEACE it is...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Bobuki said:


> I've tried raising a few squab and while I did manage to get to the point they were eating seed on it's own, one was half the size of what it should have been and it took way longer to get them to fledge than others that hatched after them. One looked like a miniature WOE. Cute, but definately didn't thrive. I would have been better off letting nature take it's course in the beginning. The other that survived a while had growth issues as well, though it affected his legs and wings. I had to put him to rest as he was suffering.
> That pigeon milk is essential to get them going the first week.


Yes Bobuki, sometimes disaster strucks- one loses one of the parent bird to predator or lost in some storm then one got to hand raise. I've also experienced that the growth of hand raised squabs gets delayed and retarded considerably in most cases. I can recall a member whose squab took 2 and a half months to wean when normally it takes somewhere between 20 to 45 days to wean when fed by parents.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello xclusive,
What I've experienced with my pigeons is that they are very dedicated parents with both birds sharing the parental duties. Some birds may give up sitting on their eggs because
-because they could be young and inexperienced parents
-they are sick internally
-they are new to the environment
-something's spooking them (at night) so they may trample or leave the eggs
-changing the bedding or environment of/near the nest site after the eggs have been laid can also lead them to abandon eggs.

I handle the eggs of my pigeons (if needed) in their presence but they never ever abandoned the eggs. They are pet pigeons and won't mind it. They've never abandoned cuz of that. But I don't encourage unnecessary egg handing. Ya wild pigeons/dove are likely to abandon.

There are some breed which are believed not to be efficient parents but about Jacobins as such...IDK. In such cases one needs the help of foster parents. Another pair act as fosters if both pairs are breeding simultaneously.
About your king pigeons abandoning,see ur pigeons are new to the environment. The pair need to be given some time and a box/pen also which they choose to be their nest site. Keep the pair together. Hopefully they will raise their next brood


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hello xclusive,
> What I've experienced with my pigeons is that they are very dedicated parents with both birds sharing the parental duties. Some birds may give up sitting on their eggs because
> -because they could be young and inexperienced parents
> -they are sick internally
> ...



Thanks BB. It could be the new environment. I will keep an eye.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

xclusive said:


> Thanks guys for your valuable input and feedback. It reiterates my belief that pigeons are very sensitive birds, whether it be a squab or a grown up. The reason I asked was that sometime pigeons give up their eggs after couple of days (there I have a question too  ). And if it's a rare breed then that could be hatched artificially. I heard Jacobins are one of that kind who struggle to hatch hence their eggs go off most of the time...that's what I have heard. I haven't got a Jacobin yet.
> 
> As for my other question, I pointed earlier. Why do they let go off their egg sometimes? People tell me that don't touch pigeon egg, don't even look at the pigeon when he/she is sitting on egg as they may give up their eggs? How true is that and why?
> 
> I have a King who laid egg on the third day I brought her home. She laid the egg in a corner so I put some hay on the other side of the box so that the egg doesn't get cold or something like that. And she wouldn't touch the egg from next day. I didn't touch or did anything to the egg. Strange! I had to throw the egg away.


Well, your King must have mated for 7/10 days before and built a nest with her partner when you bought her she was eggy so whether she sat on it or abandoned it _(that's likely what happens)_ she is not able to incubate it alone
about the egg touching I agree with Brocky handling or trying to get to the eggs is spooking and it may cause the eggs to rotate and the embryo to die , IMO it's better if you plan to breed your pigeons to put their breeding box (nest) somewhere a bit high and hidden, where they feel more private and safe


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> Well, your King must have mated for 7/10 days and build a nest with her partner when you bought her she was eggy so whether she sat on it or abandoned it _(that's likely what happens)_ the egg won't hatch!


Hi Abdulbaki, could you clarify what you meant by the above? Why wouldn't the egg hatch? Because the have mated less than 10 times? Again I'm new to this so don't know all/any aspects of laying/hatching eggs.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

xclusive said:


> Hi Abdulbaki, could you clarify what you meant by the above? Why wouldn't the egg hatch? Because the have mated less than 10 times? Again I'm new to this so don't know all/any aspects of laying/hatching eggs.


Hi xClusive thats not my point
My point is the hen is not able to incubate the eggs alone unlike chickens in pigeons both male and female (hen and cock) share the duties !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Are you kiddin' me?
> 
> I don't see this being told in ur post
> 
> ...


THE POINT IS THE VEIW POINTS DO MATCH! WHY REPEAT IT
no, Im not kidding you. read your PM's.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> My point is the hen is not able to incubate the egg alone unlike chickens in pigeons both male and female (hen and cock) share the duties !


Oh okay... I was also wondering what u actually want to say. Yea,you got the point there... Its very hectic or impossible for a hen to raise squab(s) single handedly


----------

